# Looking for Jug Breeders



## Sarahlizlangas (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi there
I am looking for reputable breeders of Jug puppies as I am looking To get a Jug puppy spring 2013 when I retire from the royal navy and want to research breeders!!! Thanks for help in advance!!!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sarahlizlangas said:


> Hi there
> I am looking for reputable breeders of Jug puppies as I am looking To get a Jug puppy spring 2013 when I retire from the royal navy and want to research breeders!!! Thanks for help in advance!!!!!


As a Jug is a cross, it is going to be a lot more difficult then a pedigree to find a reputable breeder. With a pedigree, its easier because you know the heritage and lines, and also to find a breeder that has done all the relevant health tests for the specific breed before breeding the parents. You may well find ethical breeders but you could well have a hard search because these designer crosses as they are sometimes reffered to are desireable to a lot of people there are people breeding them purely for profit and to jump on the band wagon.

To help you lots of information on the two following websites about what to look for and run a mile from. Unlike pedigrees again there is no breed clubs with extensive advice and information on the breed, and no lists of assured breeders that have to guided by certain criteria.

Perfect Pup

Dog Breed Health

On the 2nd link dog breed health there is a section entitled designer breeds.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Can I ask why you want a "jug" as opposed to one or other of the breeds? Not that I am opposed to crossbreeds, just interested (that's code for nosey)


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just bought a lovely Designer Jug in HomeSense was only £10 reduced from £30 something  

**Gets hat**


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I just want to clarify that there is no such breed as a _'jug'._

You are, I think, referring to a cross breed, a* Pug x Jack Russell...*?

Reputable breeders rarely if ever choose to produce crosses. Be very careful, because you could end up with a dog that inherits the health problems inherent in both breeds.

I have met one "jug" and - at the risk of offending - he was a really strange looking boy! Of course though if this is the cross you want, I wish you all the best. It's possible there may be some in rescue.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

why have one jug when you can have two? everyone likes a nice pair of jugs


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

What is a jug?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

bluegirl said:


> What is a jug?


It's a JRT x Pug 

Some clown (aka PF) near us, went one step further and bred "jugadors" - and no doubt some people will think both are proper breeds :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

swarthy said:


> It's a JRT x Pug
> 
> Some clown (aka PF) near us, went one step further and bred *"jugadors"* - and no doubt some people will think both are proper breeds :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


Oh dear
Though it doesn't surprise me, when talking about the 'breed' of our new pup to people it's amazing how many have thought 'Romanian street dog' was an actual breed


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

May I ask why you want a jug not a Pug or a Jack Russell?

If it's the misconception that the Jack Russell adds a longer nose thus making health problems in the pug less major you are sadly incorrect. 

This cross could be the worst health or both breeds, were as if you go to a good pug breeder who is working on longer noses and who fully health tests your are likely to get a healthy dog. Sad to say that most cross breeders do not health test their breeding dogs and have no idea of the true health state of their puppies.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi!

I have a jug. I did not buy him - he was a rescue.
He is cute, but does have an undershot jaw. There is another one that goes to our daycare, and it is the strangest looking thing ever - the staff call it Piggy and it can't breathe very well.

Don't want to rain on your parade, but it's really hard to find someone that "breeds" them properly - as they are not a breed and therefore the results are very unpredictable. There are often slightly older ones advertised in need of homes, where you could see what you are getting. I would be wary of anyone breeding a variety of crossbreeds for money, and this is what searching for "jug breeders" often seems to bring up. At best, you might get someone breeding from two health tested lovely pets - but even then the results will be an unknown quantity due to the differences between the breeds.

My dog is great - but I would only advise the acquiring of a "jug" if you could cope with a JRT on a bad day... or would be happy with a pug - which is really two extremes so it's hard to see how both would be what one person wanted. You could get any combination. Mine would give any terrier a run for his or her money...

Hope this helps a little - I love my dog and would get another like him in an instant, but he isn't how the ads describe them (the friendliness of the pug, health of the JRT and all that jazz) and it really worries me that people might inadvertently believe that stuff and end up with a Ringo and not be able to cope.

Hope this helps a little,
Naomi


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> My dog is great - but I would only advise the acquiring of a "jug" if you could cope with a JRT on a bad day... or would be happy with a pug - which is really two extremes so it's hard to see how both would be what one person wanted. You could get any combination. Mine would give any terrier a run for his or her money...


I think I said in one of my earlier posts, I'd never come across one before seeing this thread - now I have as there was one in the vets the other day - no idea of his background - but living where I do, it only really was a matter of time 

He was a cute (but then what puppies aren't - i've got nothing against the dogs, just most of the lemons that breed them  ) - but the JRT / terrier characteristics were there for all to see at just 14 weeks - and I suspect he could be a handul when he's older - particularly if his owner continues to try and treat him like a "handbag dog" who she thought was a real breed 

Add that to the bulldog and French bull terrier who were making more noise breathing than a home generator and it really was a pleasant (NOT) experience


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this yet another wind up? OPs first post five days ago & shes not come back since. I really don't get why people do this, it's so pointless.


----------



## DRM (Jul 18, 2010)

A work colleague got a ''jug'' a few months back who had now sadly been rehomed as he was just too much, he was basically a very hyper jrt constantly digging and in hunting mode he was never house trained in the whole 6+ months they had him and I ha helped as much as I could. I've never had any of the problems they faced with my pugs, that's he outcome of breeding two totally different temperaments together unfortunately. Havent been on here for a while but thought I'd read some old interesting posts as I'm pretty sure my pug bitch has caught this time ( she missed last season ) 
Also since y last visits I've got a new pug who will be entering the show ring for the first time next month! Pretty excited


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I have to say that for me getiing a jug rather than a pug is the best decision i made....my girl is 7/8th pug and looks and acts just like one but is alot healthier than my friends pedigree pug.
When our 2 dogs are running around and playing together my girl can keep going and going where my friends dog cannot keep up with her,he just collapses snorting and grunting...the poor boy has even had seizures on several occasions after running around too much


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I cacked myself at simply sardonics remark that someone thought Romanian Street Dog was a breed. I have to say, I didn't think of what a JUG was... I thought they were made, not bred. Such a sheltered life...

My next dog will be a purebred mongrel 

Tho at 16, my friend took her mongrel to a dog show, and she felt very sneered at, so when the next person came up to ask what she was, I told them she was a Sholtskavetzen Hound, a very rare Russian breed. The attitude changed, immediately. This was SO long before the Internet...


----------



## DRM (Jul 18, 2010)

I partly would put this down to the owner aswell a pug should be kept fit and healthy I don't know anyone who's pugs have this problem I think I ought to be taken to the vets ASAP if he's having seizures. That's the only experience of jugs I've got so thought I'd share


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> I have to say that for me getiing a jug rather than a pug is the best decision i made....my girl is 7/8th pug and looks and acts just like one but is alot healthier than my friends pedigree pug.
> When our 2 dogs are running around and playing together my girl can keep going and going where my friends dog cannot keep up with her,he just collapses snorting and grunting...the poor boy has even had seizures on several occasions after running around too much


The seizures could just as easily happen with a cross-breed - and as already said, needs URGENT attention from a vet.

The issue with crosses is that you never have an idea of how they are going to turn out.

How do you know your dog is 7/8th Pug? do you have a full pedigree showing the line breeding for the last few generations to be able to make that statement?

I can say my eldest yellow girl is 7/8ths showbred - 1/8th working bred because I know her breeding lines inside out - and her grandfather on her dams side was 50/50 show and dual-purpose/working.

It is very clear that there are more negative connotations of this cross coming through at the moment against positive ones - and sadly, I have no doubt irresponsible breeders using absolutely no health-tests will be churning them out under the misguided concept of hybrid vigour (even though that isn't the true term when breeding within a specific species.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Why do people jump to conclusions so quickly?
I would like to ask where in my post does it say that my friends dog HAS NOT visited a vet? 
You all sit there judging,assuming that this dog has been allowed to suffer and have seizures without seeing a vet 
Well for your information THIS DOG IS ALREADY BOOKED IN TO HAVE SURGERY TO OPEN UP HIS AIRWAYS!!!
And according to the vet,these types of surgeries are becoming more and more common in pugs.


----------



## DRM (Jul 18, 2010)

That's good that he's already been to the vets, sorry to assume he hadn't, my bad! 
Did your friend buy him from an established breeder or a BYB as people who have a genuine interest in the breed and work to prevent issues like this accruing. Pugs get such a bad name for this when really there's so many other breeds with be same problem and even x breeds. My pugs are very healthy and can keep up with most dogs whilst out on the park.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

DRM said:


> That's good that he's already been to the vets, sorry to assume he hadn't, my bad!
> Did your friend buy him from an established breeder or a BYB as people who have a genuine interest in the breed and work to prevent issues like this accruing. Pugs get such a bad name for this when really there's so many other breeds with be same problem and even x breeds. My pugs are very healthy and can keep up with most dogs whilst out on the park.


The breeder i got my girl from is part of a group of people trying to breed healthier pugs.
Everything is done right and all parents are health tested and up to yet they have produced some wonderful healthy dogs....they have a waiting list a mile long.
These people have seen some major suffering in pugs and you are right,not all pugs are this unhealthy but there are so many bad breeders around today breeding for cosmetics,for a more and more squished face that it's making it extremely difficult for those pugs to function normally and more pugs are requiring surgery to correct this man made problem,it's a disgrace what some are doing to this lovely breed


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sarahlizlangas said:


> Hi there
> I am looking for reputable breeders of Jug puppies as I am looking To get a Jug puppy spring 2013 when I retire from the royal navy and want to research breeders!!! Thanks for help in advance!!!!!


If your in the Navy you should be able to afford a Pedigree Pug or a JRT...............why pay for a cross. As pretty as some of these crosses are you dont know what your getting at the end of it, you may have a puppy with a stong PUG gene or one with a strong JRT gene, so you could end up with a puppy that ends up looking like a pug or jrt at the end of it, or you could end up with a good mix....................If you have seen one you like then why not ask that person where they had theirs from??? The will prob charge you the same price as a pedigree puppy anyway.


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

If your breeder is setting out on a new venture to breed healthier pugs then you would think, that they would buy a healthy pug and breed it to a healthy pug. Outcrossing may improve the length of muzzle but doesn't stop any problems. Just a con they may have a list a mile long, but yourself and others have fallen for the oldest trick in the book. I have a healthy pug, no breathing issues and easily manages 3 miles a day off lead. 

It's the same speil that the old thyme, Victorian etc bulldog people use.


----------



## Rebecca.Varey (May 14, 2015)

Hello there, 

I'm looking for a reliable Jug breeder, I'm looking into getting one around August/September time.

If anyone could point me in the right direction that would be great.


Thank you


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

All the previous replies on this thread are still very relevant even though it's a few years old.

Simply put you will struggle to find a decent breeder of JRT x pugs. To be honest they're such disparate breeds that I'm not sure I would consider _anyone_ breeding them to be responsible.

Pugs and JRTs are very different dogs and the offspring of such a cross could be just like one parent or the other, or anywhere on a spectrum between the two. This applies to both physical characteristics and breed specific traits. A quick Google image search shows just how much physical variety there is in this cross. Some are still extremely flat faced, undershot jaws seem fairly common and when breeders have used very short legged JRTs "queen anne legs" seem to crop up quite often.

Crossing a pug to a less brachycephalic breed is no guarantee of avoiding the flat face and potential breathing issues the extremely shortened muzzle can cause. If the health of pugs is the reason you're looking at a cross then you'd actually be better looking for breeders of pedigree pugs who are actively breeding for less exaggeration and better health.


----------

